# Netzwerkdaten in einer Datei speichern ( Batch )



## oO-NichtsNutz-Oo (18. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich wollte mir ein kleines Programm zurecht machen, das mir in einer Datei die Informationen wiedergibt. Mein Problem liegt irgendwie darin, das sich:
1. die PTNI.log_jaxy - Datei nicht in PTNI.jaxy kopieren lässt
2. die PTNI.log_jaxy nicht löscht wird.

Danke im voraus 


```
@echo off
	if not "%1"=="" goto %1
	start /MIN cmd.exe /C "%~nx0 begin"
	goto:eof
	:begin
	
	set "IP=www.google.de"
	set "LOG=PTNI.log_jaxy"
	set "JAXY=PTNI.jaxy"
	echo *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* >> %LOG%
	attrib +H %LOG%
	echo * Datum:     %DATE% >> %LOG%
	echo * Zeit: 	 %TIME% >> %LOG%
	echo * Username:  %USERNAME% >> %LOG%
	echo **PING: >> %LOG%
	ping %IP% >> %LOG%
	echo **TRACERT: >> %LOG%
	tracert %IP% >> %LOG%
	echo **NETSAT: >> %LOG%
	netstat >> %LOG%
	echo **IPCONFIG /ALL: >> %LOG%
	IPCONFIG /ALL >> %LOG%
	type > %JAXY%
	xcopy /b %LOG% %JAXY%
	del %LOG% /s /q
	start %JAXY%
```


----------



## deepthroat (19. Dezember 2013)

Hi.

Du solltest xcopy die /H Option mitgeben:



> /H           Copies hidden and system files also.


----------



## oO-NichtsNutz-Oo (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab den Code bisschen abgeändert. und mit dem /h geht es trotzdem nicht :/

```
@echo on
	if not "%1"=="" goto %1
	start /MIN /MAX cmd.exe /C "%~nx0 begin"
	goto:eof
	:begin
	
	cd "Z:\"
	set "IP=www.google.de"
	set "LOG=PTNI.log_jaxy"
	set "JAXY=PTNI.jaxy"
	echo *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* >> %LOG%
	attrib +H %LOG%
	echo * Datum:     %DATE% >> %LOG%
	echo * Zeit: 	 %TIME% >> %LOG%
	echo * Username:  %USERNAME% >> %LOG%
	echo **PING: >> %LOG%
	ping %IP% >> %LOG%
	echo **TRACERT: >> %LOG%
	tracert %IP% >> %LOG%
	echo **NETSTAT: >> %LOG%
	netstat >> %LOG%
	echo **IPCONFIG /ALL: >> %LOG%
	IPCONFIG /ALL >> %LOG%
	echo.
	echo.
	type > "Z:\%JAXY%"
	xcopy /h /b "Z:\%LOG%" "Z:\%JAXY%"
	del /s /q "Z:\%LOG%"
	start "%JAXY%"
	pause
```


----------



## oO-NichtsNutz-Oo (19. Dezember 2013)

Okay,. hab jetzt alles mögliche hinbekommen, nur bei xcopy kommt die abfrage ob ich die Datei überschreiben will.. ich will den Inhalt aber ergänzen
*-*-*-*
* Datum 18.12.2013
... 
*-*-*-*
* Datum 19.12.2013
..
und so weiter^^


----------



## deepthroat (19. Dezember 2013)

oO-NichtsNutz-Oo hat gesagt.:


> Okay,. hab jetzt alles mögliche hinbekommen, nur bei xcopy kommt die abfrage ob ich die Datei überschreiben will.. ich will den Inhalt aber ergänzen


Ich wüßte nicht, dass xcopy das kann.


```
type "Z:\%LOG%" >> "Z:\%JAXY%"
```


----------

